# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Pivot Sort Not Working as Expected

## johnh4

I am not able to sort the pivot table by a date field (Finish Date).  

I have tried:
1) click the column and select SORT (oldest to newest)
2) Added the date column to the VAlues (as a number), Click it and selected Sort
3) Added a new column that is the same for all rows,  and then selected --> Sort --> More Sort Options --> Ascending by Finish Date

None of these worked for me.  I know I am missing something basic.  

I attached a simplified version (with slicer).  

Any help would be appreciated !

Thank you,
John

----------


## CK76

PivotTable child Row Field will only sort within context of it's parent.

Since each Finish Date has it's own parent (start date, and intern Deliverable Leader). Sort operation on Finish Date will not work.

To sort entire table based on Finish Date. You either need to move Finish Date to top of Row Field or above Start Date.

----------


## johnh4

Thank you !

That would explain why I cannot get this to work.    

So, if I want to keep the same layout, I could add another column to the raw data, label it "Finish Date Sortable".  Put a formula in this new column (=Finish Date ), then drag this new "finish date sortable" field into the pivot as the first row, sort it, then hide the column.  Not super great, but it gets the job done.

I tried a calculated column, but it looks like calculated columns only work with values.

Thank you again !

----------


## sandy666

you can try to play with Sort data in a PivotTable with sort by values in selected column

----------


## johnh4

Thank you sandy

----------


## sandy666

You are welcome  :Smilie:

----------


## elham.kh88

Hi there,

I have pivot table sorting problem. I am trying to sort descending the Market value which is in "Values" field which doesn't work. I am trying to sort asset from largest to smallest. I tried to put the market value in row field but It didn't work.

I really appreciate your help!

Thanks,
E

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original.

Please see Forum Rule #4 about hijacking and start a new thread for your query.

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------

